# Sandance



## Jay_Dee (Dec 5, 2011)

Anyone going to Sandance in a couple of weeks? 

James


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

Yep


----------



## jnfr921 (Jan 24, 2012)

I've never been to any... but I almost went once when *Richard Ashcroft *(The Verve) came over.


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

I may go


----------



## AB-Fit (Oct 10, 2011)

Yup!!


----------



## Jay_Dee (Dec 5, 2011)

Yeah, i got a ticket the other day - looking forward to it


----------



## craignewcastle (Aug 9, 2011)

How often is sandance on a year?


----------



## AB-Fit (Oct 10, 2011)

Bout once every 2-3 months Craig!


----------



## craignewcastle (Aug 9, 2011)

Thanks!! Reason I ask is the acts this time don't really interest me however was scared incase this is the only one till the winter


----------



## Jay_Dee (Dec 5, 2011)

Yeah, tbh the line-up isn't really my cup of tea either - going just to dance around like a **** really  Plus, i can't see A Tribe Called Quest, Mayer Hawthorne, Action Bronson & Wu Tang coming to Dubai


----------



## texanjackson (Sep 10, 2011)

Does anyone know how strict they are on the door with ID?


----------



## Ta2Ta2 (Feb 28, 2012)

texanjackson said:


> Does anyone know how strict they are on the door with ID?


To avoid any unpleasant surprises just take your id with you.


----------



## MarcelDH (Jul 5, 2010)

Hey guys, has anybody found a time table for tomorrow's Sandance? I wouldn't want to miss Snow Patrol you see....


----------



## texanjackson (Sep 10, 2011)

Was wondering about the ID as my daughter would like to go to the April Sandance and she's under 21. Is it worth chancing it?


----------



## hawtshop (Mar 9, 2012)

hmmmm


----------



## texanjackson (Sep 10, 2011)

Very informative. Thanks for that!


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

texanjackson said:


> Was wondering about the ID as my daughter would like to go to the April Sandance and she's under 21. Is it worth chancing it?


Just came from the recent Sundance so ............. I would say if she's under 21 but looks like 18+ ,then not to worry ! :clap2:


----------



## Jay_Dee (Dec 5, 2011)

Really enjoyed Sandance - thought it was great


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

OOPS ! ... should have said SANDANCE


----------



## texanjackson (Sep 10, 2011)

Thanks Ibkiss. They didn't do an ID check on the way in then?


----------

